# Küsten-Spinndorsch Fänge



## TR22 (21. November 2006)

Moin Leute,

wir wissen ja alle was hier rein soll.

Also wenn euch beim Spinnfischen an der Küste mal die Dorsche an den Harken gehen freuen wir uns über einen kleinen Bericht


Gruß Timo

P.S. Ich hoffe mal das ich auch bald was zu berichten habe


----------



## Ostseestipper (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Küsten-Spinndorsch Fänge*

Datum: 02.12.2006
Wo: Klützer Winkel
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Blinker/Wobbler (mal dies, mal das, meistens mit schwarz)
Wassertiefe: 0.5-?
Grund: Leopardengrund und Steine
Wind: SW 3-4
Himmel: aufklarend (hallo Mond) 
Uhrzeit: 16:00 Uhr - ca. 19:30 Uhr
Wasser: klar 

Fänge: nix  

sonstiges: die vorbeifahrenden Schiffe schicken teilweise sehr plötzliche starke Wellen (nicht zu tief waten!!!) |muahah:


----------



## TR22 (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Küsten-Spinndorsch Fänge*

Datum:03.12.06
Wo: Eckernförder Bucht
Wie: Watfischen
Köder: Blinker?schwarz
Wetter: Seitenwind 2-3
Wasser: klar
Fänge: eine evtl. knapp maßige(zurück gesetzt)


----------



## vazzquezz (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Küsten-Spinndorsch Fänge*



TR22 schrieb:


> Fänge: eine evtl. knapp maßige(zurück gesetzt)



War´s eine "krass knapp maßige Dorsch", oder doch ein "Mefo mit alles"??

Sorry für´s Späßchen - lag mir gerade auf der Zunge, und musste raus ...   

V.


----------



## priezel (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Küsten-Spinndorsch Fänge*

Ich war heute morgen mal los.

Wann: 7:45 - 9:30
Wo: Fl. Förde
Wie: Spinnangeln
Köder: Snaps (schwarz/rot)
Wasser: 9 °C
Luft: 8 °C
Wind: Südliche Richtung Stärke 6
Wetter: bewölkt
Fische: 3 mal Dorsch (58, 63 und 68 cm)


----------



## Jan77 (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Küsten-Spinndorsch Fänge*

#6  Glückwunsch......geht also langsam wieder aufwärts.


----------



## Horndorsch (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Küsten-Spinndorsch Fänge*

@priezel
dickes Petri zu den schönen Dorschen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Muß wohl auchmal wieder mein Glück probieren.
Warst du in der Innen- oder Außenförde?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dirk


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Küsten-Spinndorsch Fänge*

@priezel

Petri zum tollen Fang. Schöne Größen. Ich glaube ich sollte es mal lieber auch in der Brandung versuchen anstatt vom Kleinboot.

Da kann man nur sagen:


----------



## cozmo (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Küsten-Spinndorsch Fänge*

moin moin aus büsum, wo kann man denn zur zeit am besten in der flensburger förde auf dorsche spinnnen


----------



## priezel (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Küsten-Spinndorsch Fänge*

@ cozmo

Es gibt einige gute Stellen in der Flensburger Förde, an denen man gut Dorsche fangen kann. Versuche es am besten mal in Meierwik, von der Mole in Kollund oder in Holnis. Hier habe ich selbst schon schöne Dorsche und Forellen gefangen, es gibt aber wie sonst überall auch, keine Fanggarantie. Die Chancen mit nem schönen Dorsch oder einer Meerforelle nach Hause zu gehen sind aber im Moment gar nicht so schlecht.


----------



## Since1887 (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Küsten-Spinndorsch Fänge*

War heute mit einem Kumpel los

Wo: Erst Heidkate dann Kitzeberg
Wann: 15:30 bis 18:45
Fänge: Nichts nichtmal ein Anfasser...... Haben alles probiert spöket in Schwarz/Rot und Schwarz, Flash Hansen... aber nichts..

Bis wann(Also von der Dunkelheit her) bringt es eigentlich was zu Blinkern?


----------



## Kochtoppangler (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Küsten-Spinndorsch Fänge*

Also wenn du auf Dorsch blinkerst ists eigentlich egal wie lange du bleibst . 
Letztes Jahr im herbst hab ich n paar mal bis um 22 Uhr geblinkert und die Bisse nahmen mit der zeit eher zu .
Außerdem kamen die Bisse umso dichter am Ufer je dunkler es wurde .

Dieses Jahr ists mit den Dorschen in der Förde allerdings nicht soo doll scheints mir , hab jedenfalls diesen Herbst noch keinen einzigen vernünftigen (also 45cm aufwärts) erwischt .
Letztes Jahr hatte ich zu dieser Jahreszeit fast jeden Abend 2 50er .


----------



## haukep (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Küsten-Spinndorsch Fänge*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Also wenn du auf Dorsch blinkerst ists eigentlich egal wie lange du bleibst .
> Letztes Jahr im herbst hab ich n paar mal bis um 22 Uhr geblinkert und die Bisse nahmen mit der zeit eher zu .
> Außerdem kamen die Bisse umso dichter am Ufer je dunkler es wurde .
> 
> ...



... da war es aber auch wesentlich kälter. Ich hatte im Januar in Hohwacht an einem Wochenende knapp 60 Dorsche vom Belly, da war die Ostsee aber auch auf den ersten 5 Metern gefroren...|kopfkrat


----------



## T4_Christian (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Küsten-Spinndorsch Fänge*

Da sich dieses Jahr die besseren Meerforellen wohl immer wenn ich am Strand stehe außerhalb meiner Wurfweite befinden, habe ich es heute aus Frust mal auf Dorsch probiert..
Klappte eigentlich ganz gut, auch wenn es ein Leo nicht ansatzweise mit einer prächtigen Trutta vergleichen lässt, war aber trotzdem spassig!

Datum: 20.12.2006
Wo: westliche Ostsee
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Snaps
Wassertiefe: 3-6m
Grund: Leopardengrund mit vorgelagerter Muschelbank
Wind: W 5 in Böhen 6
Himmel: bedeckt und anfangs leicher Niesesregen
Uhrzeit: 05:00 - 09:00 Uhr 
Wasserstand: etwas unter normal
Wassertemperatur: 8 °C
Lufttemperatur: ~ 10 °C
Wer: heute mal alleine
Fisch: 5 Leo´s von 63cm-75cm
Bemerkung: werde deswegen aber nicht den Meerforellen untreu!!


----------



## NOK Angler (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Küsten-Spinndorsch Fänge*

sauber #6 !!! dickes petri .


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Küsten-Spinndorsch Fänge*

Very nice!


----------



## Jan77 (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Küsten-Spinndorsch Fänge*

Perfekt, was will man (außer ner MeFo) mehr.


----------



## sunny (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Küsten-Spinndorsch Fänge*

Fettes Petri auch von mir #6 . Mönsch, ich will auch mal wieder los.


----------



## Fischbox (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Küsten-Spinndorsch Fänge*

Bin echt Baff. *Fettes Petri! *Sensationelle Uferdorsche#6 #6 #6


----------



## theactor (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Küsten-Spinndorsch Fänge*

HI,

BÄM! 
Zwar kann ich die Bilder grad nich sehen ;+  aber allein die GESCHRIEBENEN Größen.. UNGLAUBLICH! 
Irre, dass da im Moment solchen Riesen unter Land unterwegs sind... 
Petri!!!

|wavey:


----------



## cozmo (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Küsten-Spinndorsch Fänge*

werde am 27.12 zum erstern male in diesen wintter an die flensburger förde zum fischen fahren. kann mir jemand nen tipp geben wo ich auf der deutschen seite gut auf dorsche blinkerrn kann, und wo man am besten morgens hinfährt.. vielleicht auch ne stelle wo man auch gleichzeitig noch meerforellen fangen kann


----------



## Bluefish&Seatrout (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Küsten-Spinndorsch Fänge*

War heute morgen von 8.00 -10.00 Uhr in der Kieler Förde um noch einen Weihnachtsbraten zu erbeuten.
Bereits nach 10 Minuten war die Rute krumm und etwas sehr schweres konnte ich mühselig hochziehen. Da ich keinen direkten Anbiss verspürt hatte rechnete ich überhaupt nicht mit einen Fisch. Nach kurzer Zeit kam aber richtig Leben in den "Hänger" und kurz darauf zappelte ein schöner Dorsch von 65 cm im Kescher.  :r 
Dann kam noch eine 43er Mefo hinzu und eine andere von ca. 50 cm nach kurzem Drill verloren#c 

Der Dorsch hatte noch einen halbverdauten Fisch im Schlund. Zumindest weiß ich jetzt das es überhaupt noch Dorsche in der Ostsee vorkommen, da ich im Gegensatz zu den Vorjahren diesen Herbst noch nicht einen einzigen vom Ufer erwischen konnte. Das Wasser hat wohl langsam die richtige Temperatur!

Mit weihnachtlichen Grüßen
Andreas


----------



## Living Dead (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Küsten-Spinndorsch Fänge*

Super Fische! Der Dorsch hätte die MEfo ja fast fressen können


----------



## BennyO (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Küsten-Spinndorsch Fänge*

Ja klasse Fisch(e)
Scheint ja als würde es ganz gut laufen.


Gruß Benny


----------



## andre23564 (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Küsten-Spinndorsch Fänge*

Hallo,

Neuling hat mal ne dumme Frage.
Gibt es auch in der Lübecker Buch Plätze zum Spinnangeln auf Dorsch vom Ufer ?
Wenn ja, welche Blinker und zu welcher Tageszeit ?

Hab ich echt nicht gewußt, daß das vom Ufer aus auch geht und will´s auch mal probieren, aber nicht gleich von Lübeck nach Flensburg fahren. Is doch ein bischen weit.

Vielen Dank für euche Tips.

André


----------



## smxllslxkxfxsh (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Küsten-Spinndorsch Fänge*



andre23564 schrieb:


> Gibt es auch in der Lübecker Buch Plätze zum Spinnangeln auf Dorsch vom Ufer ?
> Wenn ja, welche Blinker und zu welcher Tageszeit ?



Brodtener Steilufer!
Aber da brauchst du neben dem obligatorischen Jahresfischereischein noch eine Erlaubniskarte. Gibts z.B. im Angelsorium und kostet ca. 16 Euro fürs ganze Jahr.



andre23564 schrieb:


> Wenn ja, welche Blinker und zu welcher Tageszeit ?



Schwarz-Rot oder komplett schwarz. Am besten in der Morgen- oder Abenddämmerung.

Schön grundnah führen, aber Vorsicht wegen Hängern!


----------



## Dogtoothtuna (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Küsten-Spinndorsch Fänge*

*Hi Andreas! (BLUEFISH&SEATROUT)*

Glückwunsch und Petri Heil zu deinen beiden Fischen!:m 
Wohne in Husum,Nordsee.Na denn bin ich ja schon sehr gespannt wenns dann mal zusammen losgeht!
MFG Gunnar.


----------



## hydrophil (6. August 2012)

*AW: Küsten-Spinndorsch Fänge*

moins,

werden derzeit leos bei spinnfischen gefangen?


----------



## jonnythemaster (6. August 2012)

*AW: Küsten-Spinndorsch Fänge*

hatte noch keinen dran....aber hornis sind noch da...aber überwiegend kleinere...werde es aber am mittwoch nochmal versuchen und dann bericht abgeben...

gruß jonny


----------



## xfishbonex (6. August 2012)

*AW: Küsten-Spinndorsch Fänge*



hydrophil schrieb:


> moins,
> 
> werden derzeit leos bei spinnfischen gefangen?


 in der nacht geht was


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. August 2012)

*AW: Küsten-Spinndorsch Fänge*

Hab in letzter Zeit nen paar gefangen. Sowohl auf Blinker, als auch auf Springerfliege. An einer von mir befischten Stelle sind nur leider hin und wieder Stellnetze. Ist dann ganz einfach. Netze = null Dorsch, keine Netze = Dorsche...

Grösse liess aber zu wünschen übrig. Nur nen paar knapp maßige dabei.


----------



## jonnythemaster (16. August 2012)

*AW: Küsten-Spinndorsch Fänge*

ich war in der letzten woche einmal unterwegs....viele nachläufer und gerade so einen horni...aber leider kein dorsch...#d:c


----------

